# Who has the new iPod?



## etexas (Dec 10, 2007)

I decided to wait until the second generation of Kindles, SO, my wife is getting me one of those great new iPods you don't need a computer to use, you select songs and albums with the device itself, I am HYPED, I just started jogging again and this will be a good "friend" on the path. So any of you guys messed with this thing? The reviews are good, I have not seen or messed with one.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 10, 2007)

Link ?


----------



## etexas (Dec 10, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Link ?


Don't make things complicated for me my friend! .....Just go to Apple and go to their iPod store! Called the iPod Touch.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 10, 2007)

You really like that popcorn eating guy don't you. lol


----------



## etexas (Dec 10, 2007)

Simply_Nikki said:


> You really like that popcorn eating guy don't you. lol


...sorry....what?


----------



## Bygracealone (Dec 10, 2007)

etexas said:


> I decided to wait until the second generation of Kindles, SO, my wife is getting me one of those great new iPods you don't need a computer to use, you select songs and albums with the device itself, I am HYPED, I just started jogging again and this will be a good "friend" on the path. So any of you guys messed with this thing? The reviews are good, I have not seen or messed with one.



Looks nice, but a bit pricy for my budget... Will you have to pay for every song you download to the device via WiFi? I imagine you can also use your computer to transfer songs right? At the very least, perhaps you could create your own playlists on itunes and access it via the WiFi link? 

All in all, looks like you ought to have a lot of fun with it. I plan on buying my wife this no name MP3 and video player: Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras & Electronic Equipment - SUPER DEALS CO


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 10, 2007)

etexas said:


> BlackCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Link ?
> ...



Oh, the touch!  

I'm debating on buying an iPhone when they release the 2nd gen. ones. I just wanna see what improvements they'll add.


----------



## Megaloo (Dec 11, 2007)

Hmmmm....popcorn sounds good!


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 11, 2007)

I have one. The iPod Touch can be much more than just a MP3 player. I am on PB and entering this reply on it.

Don't pass on iTunes. With iTunes you can import your CDs to load to the iPod Touch. Getting your music from the iTunes Store is $0.99 each. Also iTunes will sync your calendar and contact data. (This works much better with a Mac.)


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

jfschultz said:


> I have one. The iPod Touch can be much more than just a MP3 player. I am on PB and entering this reply on it.
> 
> Don't pass on iTunes. With iTunes you can import your CDs to load to the iPod Touch. Getting your music from the iTunes Store is $0.99 each. Also iTunes will sync your calendar and contact data. (This works much better with a Mac.)


Since I have a Mac, that sounds pretty good.


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

Just got an "e" from Apple, it will arrive Wed. I am NOT leaving the house since I have to sign for it! Happy ,Happy!


----------

